# 2016 Nissan Versa SV - Code P0705



## strigg0411 (Mar 24, 2021)

In 2018 I bought a 2016 Nissan Versa. Recently, my check engine light came on after I filled up my gas tank. I thought the gas was bad and drove the car until another fill was needed. The engine light stayed on so I replaced the gas cap and it still did not correct itself. After searching Google, I removed the negative battery cable to reset the code, but the check engine light was still steady (not blinking). Found article by Rick's Free Auto Repair Advice.com. This is what it said: "The NTB15-082 advises NOT to automatically replace the transmission range selector as your first choice. Instead, Nissan has identified a corroded circuit board in the rear tail lamp assembly as the most likely cause of the hesitation during acceleration and the P0705 trouble code. Nissan recommends checking for water intrusion into either or both of the rear tail lamp assemblies. If you see any signs of water or moisture, check the circuit boards and light bulb sockets for corrosion. If you find corrosion, replace the tail lamp assemblies, clear the trouble code and see if the hesitation goes away." 

This was written for Nissan Versa sedans 2012-2014; however, I have a 2016 and that's exactly what the problem was. Went to Nissan yesterday (3/23/2021) for servicing. 

*Cost:* (2) lamp assy rear RH and LH: $132.64 each
*Labor:* $269.99
*Coupon:* $25.00
*Total cost:* $535.27 

*Tip:* If you receive Nissan coupons in the mail but forget to bring them with you to the service center, check for coupons online. I lucked out on finding one for $25.00.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

On Versas the P0705 is _always_ from the taillamps, I've never seen a Versa range switch go bad. Our dealership was one of the first in the country to identify the problem when the sedan design changed in 2012, Nissan TechLine was still clueless about it when we encountered our first case. The reason it occurs is because the TCM monitors the backup lamp circuit, it throws the P0705 when it sees voltage on the backup lamp circuit but the car isn't in reverse. However, it incorrectly blames the range switch for causing the issue. To my knowledge, the early Versa ESM documentation still doesn't cover the issue.


----------

